# i should be a new YS624 owner



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

going to look at / buy an older ys624 tonight. the guy said his dad parked the unit indoors and has been sitting for 12 years.

we will see the condition of this thing ill post some pics later if i get it.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

A guy not far from me is selling this...https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/d/yamaha-624-snowblower-back-end/6588697822.html


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

gibbs296 said:


> A guy not far from me is selling this...https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/d/yamaha-624-snowblower-back-end/6588697822.html



im hoping i can get mine running if not it might be a part out.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> im hoping i can get mine running if not it might be a part out.


Hope you can get it going. Very cool looking machine!


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

https://offerup.com/item/detail/441454668/

$250 in Denver


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

OHHHHHH, 


My oldest rug rat lives in Denver and I will have to beg and plead to here to buy it for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

russkat said:


> https://offerup.com/item/detail/441454668/
> 
> $250 in Denver


Never heard of offerup before. Found a good item at a good price. Many thanks!!


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

gibbs296 said:


> Never heard of offerup before. Found a good item at a good price. Many thanks!!


I occasionally find some good deals on OfferUp, but I prefer wheeled blowers since I have a nearly flat driveway.
Letgo.com is another one, but most everything there, I also see on Craigslist.
Also, a lot of people don't post descriptions, they just take a photo and letgo determines what it is.
You end up with "red snow blower" or "large red snowblower" as the only text in the description.


----------

